# Constant Gurgling Sound in Wall



## linzie93 (Dec 20, 2016)

There has been a constant non-stop gurgling sound in the walls of my house for the last 3 days- I can hear it from my bedroom and from the bathroom and it is coming from outside wall adjacent to the backyard. About 4 days ago I dropped a razor head in the bathtub drain, I’m not sure if that is the cause of this or not (tried to get it out with a magnet tied to a string, didn't work... drain isn't backing up though). Does anyone have any idea what this could be and if so, is there a home remedy I could do? I'll call a plumber if I have to, but I am really hoping to save my money.


----------



## URY914 (Dec 6, 2016)

I would say it "sounds" like you have a vent stack that is clogged and not allowing the air out of the system. This makes the water bubble and air "gurgles" up the pipe.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

I agree it does sound like a blocked vent but it would only "constant, non-stop" if water was running all the time. Any chance it could be coming from a partially-blocked downspout?

The errant razor head (assuming a disposable-type razor) probably won't cause much of a blockage and might still be in the trap, but it will over time catch hair and other material which could cause a problem down the road.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Snow on the roof?


----------



## clarenceboddick (Nov 30, 2016)

If you're worried about the tub/shower trap, you can use a plunger to suck loose stuff out. You can also pull the tub vent cover/stopper off/out and snake the trap. Warning, most tub traps are loaded with hair and slimy/stinky black goo.

To test vent function, fill up the tub and drain it. A properly working vent will let the tub drain fast, if the trap is clear. Are you sure the sound is not coming form your toilet?


----------



## RRH (Nov 24, 2016)

You need a plumber for this and hope he can get it out. It is a partial blockage.

You could try your luck. Cover the tub overflow with duct tape or a wet rag. Then try a wet Dry vac in the tub drain


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Windows on Wash said:


> Snow on the roof?


Actually just a slight salt and pepper. No bad for 65.


----------



## clarenceboddick (Nov 30, 2016)

Is there something else close to where you're hearing the sound, like a water heater? House main supply pipe/valve. For the sound to be happening all the time, that would have to be something that is plugged into electricity or connected to the water supply. Drain pipe issues would only happen when they are being used. You could try shutting the main breaker off and see if the sound goes away.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

lenaitch said:


> Actually just a slight salt and pepper. No bad for 65.


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## BlackTiger (Oct 11, 2014)

Do you have a recirculation line on your hot water? If you do, maybe something has gone wrong with the pump controls and it's pumping constantly


----------

